# Social Influencer Wanted!



## GeorgeSG (Sep 26, 2021)

Where are you guys located?


----------



## nardoclark5 (Jul 6, 2018)

China


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rade16 (3 mo ago)

I am shooting one bow with miracle x7 32lb long limbs for indoors and b7 long on 27in for outdoor.
Love Sanlida but unfortunately I am not influencer.
Send me stuff and I will make short video for YouTube. 🙂
Sanlida need more marketing in US, I am only out of 40 barebow people to use Sanlida products on our range.


----------

